# Puppy mad half hour



## Lyndi (Apr 25, 2014)

I have a new 9 week old cavalier King Charles. He is settling in and slowly getting adjusted to his crate etc. He plays during the day, eats etc and we are starting basic sit etc. 

In the evening usually between 4-6 for about half an hour he just goes mad. He runs round and round, sometimes barks or squeals but the main area for concern is that during this time he 'bites' and 'snaps' at trousers, skin etc. When he's calm he can be persuaded not to do this but when he's like this there is no reasoning with him. Is this normal puppy behaviour and what can I do to stop the biting / snapping?


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Totally normal behaviour, often known as zoomies  If he's playbiting and snapping, put him out until he's calmed down and he'll soon learn that that type of behaviour doesn't get him anywhere.

He'll grow out of it, but my legs looked like I'd been in a car crash the first couple of months with Daisy! It can often be worse if they are overtired, so make sure he has a safe and quiet place to go and sleep if he needs.


----------



## kenny10 (Jun 12, 2012)

Think a lot of dogs go through this, it does pass, we now only get the odd mad 5 we call it now, he is 2 years.We used to put him in his cage, when we could catch him, give him a little treat so he does not see his crate as a bad place. he will soon calm down, pointless shouting at him,will just get him more excitable, like the terrible 2's, they need time to calm down, hope that helps.Let me know.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2014)

Normal, when Buddy was a puppy I called it naughty time. He was play biting, I used to dread 7.00pm because I could gaurentee he'd play bite me.


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

We put Chase in time out if she gets over excited and nippy. Just 5/10 mins in the kitchen or her crate is enough to calm her down again


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeah Nooka had her mad 5 minutes half an hour ago, she usually has one or 2 a day, very normal puppy (and young dog) behaviour.

I would say he'll grow out of it but Nooka still does it and she's a year old...many don't grow out of it for a looooonnnnggg time........


----------



## Lyndi (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone - very reassuring. It's good to know that his 'bonkers' time is normal!


----------



## agrumpycow (Dec 14, 2010)

Lyndi said:


> Thanks everyone - very reassuring. It's good to know that his 'bonkers' time is normal!


And believe it or not you'll miss his zoomies when he's older


----------



## MrsGiggles (Feb 12, 2013)

Bernie will still do zoomies in the house,I think it's so funny with the size he is and he's nearly one


----------



## Kchip (Jan 2, 2014)

Zoombies and biting? No, not my perfect pup! 

Err ok not true. I thought Gracie was actually trying to eat my limbs for a while with those sharp puppy teeth. Really didn't enjoy that stage, but after many "time outs" she got the hint and it stopped.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

My 4 year old dog will sometimes still do a zoomie! He doesn't do the nipping part he just runs around really quickly. My yorkie has never done it and sits under the table if he ever does it to keep out of the way.


----------



## triggerpuppy (Apr 7, 2014)

Trigger goes banonkers every evening for a while. The nipping is getting less and less now though, thank goodness.


----------



## DawnsPAW (Oct 20, 2012)

All 3 of my puppies did it, including my Cavalier. I just stood back until they calmed down!


----------



## Bob the Bouvier (Feb 19, 2014)

Yep...our little guy has escalated from nipping to just basically running full pelt at you - it's quite a sight. You have to move fast or he will run right into you.
He's got me on the back of one of my legs a couple of times - I suspect I will be hitting the ground soon.
We tend to open the door to the garden and let him run out there.
If we leave the door open he does laps of the garden then runs through the house.
Funny to watch but he is so clumsy and has clobbered himself a few times so we try and calm him by squeaking toys to break his thoughts...not always a success but hey ho.
Enjoy it, it's puppy madness but it's awesome :001_tt1:


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

MrsGiggles said:


> Bernie will still do zoomies in the house,I think it's so funny with the size he is and he's nearly one


You have to video that!!! I wanna see newfie zoomies!! Full size ones, get clumsy puppy ones daily that usually involve latching onto my leg.. in fact we're approaching crazy hour.. 6.30ish here!

When zelda was little it was always about 9pm lol, now they do it together and it gets noisy.


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Puppy witching hour  Honey did it every night for months and the nipping and bitting stops eventually when they learn its naughty 
Honey still has the zoomies about twice a week !!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I was very lucky that with my second dog I never experienced any of this! Tyler was very, very sensible and never had "mad half hours" or anything really. Never even nipped me!  

Although I did have a nippy terrier first time around. Time-outs worked best for her. Just leaving the room, ignoring her, and leaving her in the room on her own for a few minutes. With consistency it does pass.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Spencer still does zoomies regularly lol, all mine have even as adults. But it's just been running, no biting involved. Spencer makes me laugh with it as he'll zoom, spin on the spot several times then zoom again.


----------



## June & Charlie (Nov 1, 2015)

Lyndi said:


> I have a new 9 week old cavalier King Charles. He is settling in and slowly getting adjusted to his crate etc. He plays during the day, eats etc and we are starting basic sit etc.
> 
> In the evening usually between 4-6 for about half an hour he just goes mad. He runs round and round, sometimes barks or squeals but the main area for concern is that during this time he 'bites' and 'snaps' at trousers, skin etc. When he's calm he can be persuaded not to do this but when he's like this there is no reasoning with him. Is this normal puppy behaviour and what can I do to stop the biting / snapping?


Hi Lindi, I know it's a while since you posted about your Cav having mad half hours, we have a 5 1/2 month old Cav who does exactly the same as yours did. Put my mind at rest. Has yours settled down now. Thanks June & Charlie.


----------



## Carzana (Oct 28, 2015)

Lyndi said:


> I have a new 9 week old cavalier King Charles. He is settling in and slowly getting adjusted to his crate etc. He plays during the day, eats etc and we are starting basic sit etc.
> 
> In the evening usually between 4-6 for about half an hour he just goes mad. He runs round and round, sometimes barks or squeals but the main area for concern is that during this time he 'bites' and 'snaps' at trousers, skin etc. When he's calm he can be persuaded not to do this but when he's like this there is no reasoning with him. Is this normal puppy behaviour and what can I do to stop the biting / snapping?


Harry does this We find that if we walk him ( hes all done with vaccs now) just before it starts hes much better, if we cant walk him at that time then we have a play session, i find tug toys really helpful to wear him out a bit, the nipping thing is what we find hard but the above works for us in the most part.


----------



## snickypoo (Jul 16, 2014)

agrumpycow said:


> And believe it or not you'll miss his zoomies when he's older


This is so true, get plenty of video of 'zoomies' now because when he's a lovely, calm, grown up boy it will be something great to look back on In fact, I think we should have a 'zoomies' thread, where everyone posts video of their dogs zooming!


----------



## snickypoo (Jul 16, 2014)

I didn't think I recognised many of the usernames on here I didn't notice that the thread was.......ahem.....less than new I blame it on my Fibro fogginess! :Sorry


----------



## Aahlly (Sep 12, 2014)

My lot still do this! I try and time it so that when I know they're gearing up for the crazies I take them out for a walk to use up all that energy without tearing the house apart!


----------



## Lyndi (Apr 25, 2014)

Billy is now over a year and a half and from time to time he will still do this. It is however basically just a 'mad' run round and round but he doesn't touch or interfere with anything. It's actually quite funny to watch. 

Weirdly he seems to do it when he is over tired. So in summary yes he still does it, much less often and with no consequences. I would say from about six months on he was noticeably calmer so you don't have long to wait


----------

